# Cutting in ridge beam?



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

I am hoping to be able to open up a living room to a vaulted ceiling with small loft but the roof situation isn't ideal.

I have 12 in 12 pitch framed with 2x4 oak , 24 oc. 

Is installing a ridge beam in an old roof like this a bad idea? Any other suggestions would be great.


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

...


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Assuming you must deal with building codes, if you modify it you must bring it up to current code. 

That roof is a problem. 
Rafters are undersized/overspanned for load.
There will be inadequate space for insulation
There will be inadequate space for ventillation

I would walk from that job if I could not sell him a new roof. Of course that new framing does not necessarily require removing the existing. You could sister in proper sized rafters that will provide adequate support, insulation space, and ventilation space.

In the top pic, lower left, is that burn damage on a rafter?


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

Unfortunately or fortunately, I own this house.

There isnt any burn damage but some of the framing has dark streaks from past water exposure and it's over 100 years old and pretty rough stuff.

I definitely plan to sister 2x8, possibly 2x10 and I'm having Sprayfoam contractor come give me a price and options soon.

I was crawling around up there the past two days bagging filthy loose fill fiberglass in prep to tear down the plaster.

I need to stop adding projects here so I can get back to the paying jobs!


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

If you sister in larger rafters, I don't see why you couldn't bear them on a ridge beam. I would brace the exterior walls really well to prevent any bowing.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

As long as you will sister in the proper sized rafters there is no problem with replacing the joists with a ridge beam. Just make sure it is properly sized and properly supported with adequate posts and foundations and you will be golden.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

How old are the shingles? Would it be easier to just cut the whole roof off and frame a new one?


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

The roof is less than 3 years old, otherwise, it would lead me toward a lot of other options.

Not only do I have no roofing experience, but the thought of shingling a roof doesn't excite me.


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

Warren said:


> If you sister in larger rafters, I don't see why you couldn't bear them on a ridge beam. I would brace the exterior walls really well to prevent any bowing.


Would it be acceptable to sister new rafters that are ridge/plumb cut to bear on the beam and leave the existing "miter" in the existing rafters at the ridge?

I guess it wouldn't be that big of a deal to plumb cut the old oak. Otherwise the ridge beam would sit below them.

The other somewhat complicated area is at the top of the wall plates. The ceiling joists sit on top of the wall, then there's a 1x6 with the rafters sitting on it. Each rafter directly above it's respective joist.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Well that really complicates things.


Andy.


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

... Fun stuff. Love this house. Girlfriend really loves having to climb ladders to get in and out every day!

But she owns 50% so she's happy we have free labor!


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Taking into account that you are in a cold climate for 1/2 the year, you need to think about insulation up there too and venting.

A system that incorporates an interior soffit, insulation, baffles, Rafter-ties and venting from eave to ridge would seem appropriate now.

Andy.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh and marry the girl.


Andy.


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Taking into account that you are in a cold climate for 1/2 the year, you need to think about insulation up there too and venting. A system that incorporates an interior soffit, insulation, baffles, Rafter-ties and venting from eave to ridge would seem appropriate now. Andy.


I'm thinking that sister rafters will be 2x10, which will only really go R25-R30 with an air channel for venting.

The last roof tearoff, resheathe and reshingle was done 2-3 years ago and a corrugated type ridge vent was installed. The problem is, looking at the ridge from inside, most areas are blocked by the original board sheathing. Shouldn't they have cut it back to allow airflow? What's the point of the vent. 

(I've only had the house for 1 year)


----------



## roofermann (Jun 8, 2013)

dielectricunion said:


> I'm thinking that sister rafters will be 2x10, which will only really go R25-R30 with an air channel for venting.
> 
> The last roof tearoff, resheathe and reshingle was done 2-3 years ago and a corrugated type ridge vent was installed. The problem is, looking at the ridge from inside, most areas are blocked by the original board sheathing. Shouldn't they have cut it back to allow airflow? What's the point of the vent.
> 
> (I've only had the house for 1 year)


They installed "fake a vent"! Should have been cut out.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

IMO, this will be a lot of work for a little benefit.

Under the circumstances, if you want to cut out those joists, plan on putting beams on the outside of the building and threaded rod side to side. 

I think this is way more complicated than apparently you're thinking it is.


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

hdavis said:


> IMO, this will be a lot of work for a little benefit. Under the circumstances, if you want to cut out those joists, plan on putting beams on the outside of the building and threaded rod side to side. I think this is way more complicated than apparently you're thinking it is.


I'm understanding the complexity more as I think through it and dig further into the details of what I'm working with. 

Vaulting this ceiling is something I really want to do, but I'm not going to just scab something together to make it happen. If it turns into that I'll have to give up on it.

The loft floor that I've been planning for half of this gable will have 2x10 joists running wall to wall that should sit in tension and prevent the bowing of walls. Under each joist end I plan to run a jack stud down to the plate and girder.

In the open half I plan to bolt double 2x collar ties in the lower span of every other rafter bay.

I have some time to ponder this all and you may be very right that this is a bad idea.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't think anyone is saying it is a bad idea.

Just if you are going to do this then do it right.

And to do it right you need to know exactly what you want.

You can have vaulted ceilings but it has to be done a certain way.

Andy.


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

Whether I end up with another attic or a cathedral, I'm just so happy to get the 100 years of debris, birds nest and raccoon shlt out of my house!

I have a heap of contractor bags filled with the fiberglass loose fill. I posted it free on craigslist and was surprised that I got hit with a lot of takers !

Under the fiberglass was all the tearoff trash from the original wood shingle roof.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> I don't think anyone is saying it is a bad idea.
> 
> Just if you are going to do this then do it right.
> 
> ...


I'll add that lack of a decent top plate REALLY complicates the build.

As a paid project, I'd be inclined to brace the roof where it is, cut it free and have it lifted off so the wall modifications and the roof modification can be done relatively quickly, and the roof set back in place. If it's planned right and all goes well, it could be back in place the same day. Doing it solo, that isn't an option.


----------

